
Starting a Baby Monitor Product - ericamiffson
https://www.babymonitortown.com/
======
ericamiffson
Previously site was in place for review style blog posts.

Not liking a lot about most baby monitors I encountered, I've been working
with a company to build my own.

Picked this site up as it has a bit of related traffic.

Own product should be finished in 1-2 months time.

